# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή κλουβιού για κοκατίλ

## panagiotis7

Λοιπον επρεπε να κανω κλουβι για τα κοκατιλ μου κ ετσι με την βοηθεια τον φιλων μου που εχουν συνεργειο κ φανοποιοιο ξεκινησαμε..πηγα κ αγορασα 5 βεργες 16χ3 4μετρα η βεργα(20ευρω) τις εκοψα για τις διαστασεις μου που ηταν 80χ70χ70  κ ξεκινησαμε νο κολαμε τα σιδερα 

 
ενω τελειωσαμε πηγα και αγορασα κουνελοσυρμα 5χ1 μετρο 4 ευρο το μετρο και αρχισαμε να τυλιγουμε


μετα η σειρα να κανουμε την πορτα


να βαλουμε τον συρτη(2ευρω) να μην ανοιγη


μετα να βαλουμε 4 (3ευρω) ροδακια

κ τελος καταληξαμε καπως ετσιιιι

----------


## jim4

Πολυ καλο ειναι μπραβο..Κατω θα το αφηνεις?Καλυτερα να ειναι σε καποιο υψος!Να βαλεις και φυσικα κλαδια και θα ειναι τελειο!!

----------


## panagiotis7

Μετα αγορασα 1 σπρευ για ζαντες (5ευρω) το εβαψα εκοψα πλαστικο απο ταμπελα διαφημηστικια την ζεστανα με φλογιστρο την γυρισα κ την εβαλα στον πατω για τις ακαθαρσιες..μετα εβαλα την φωλια που εκανα μονος εβαλα την σκαλα κ ετοιμο το κλουβι οχι για τις τρελες χαχαχα

----------


## mai_tai

Μπραβο-απιστευτο σπιτακι!καποια στιγμη θα ασχοληθω κ εγω με μια κλουβιτσα κηπου....να αραζει το καλοκαιρι....χεχεχε !!!κατι ασχετο...-το κουνελοσυρμα δεν σκουριαζει...με τον καιρο?


το χρωμα για τις ζαντες....-ειναι οικολογικο...?δεν θα εχει προβλημα οταν δαγκωνει τα συρματα...?

----------


## panagiotis7

ναι ειναι οικολογικο αυτο που πηρα ..δεν σκουριαζει αλλωστε δεν θα βρεχετε

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ καλή κατασκευή Παναγιώτη !!! Αν μπορείς βάλε μας και το τελικό κόστος !!*

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραια κλουβα!! μπραβο Παναγιωτη.

----------


## mitsman

Δειξε μας σε παρακαλω το ταψακι που εκανες.... ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον.... επισης τον τροπο με τον οποιο εφτιαξες το "συρταρι" του , πως προσαρμοζεται πανω στο κλουβι...

Εχει μια πορτα το κλουβι??? η υπαρχει και δευτερη???

Πολυ καλη κατασκευη...... Πολλα σου ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## geog87

εξαιρετικη δουλεια!!!!μπραβο!!!!

----------


## Anestisko

Πολυ καλο ειναι μπραβο

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Πολύ καλή δουλειά, μπράβο!

----------

